# Does Anyone In This Website Know...



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

does anyone in this website know how to clear the frickin headlights cuz i just got some new piaa headlights installed and they are blue and i cant see them cuz that orange shit is on there!! please if anyone knows how to do it please let me know cuz ive seen some headlights cleared and they look hot i just hope someone can help me!!! thanks either here at this site or at my email [email protected] if yall know holla at me thanx


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Provided by Emax from a.net.

Tools: 1 hair drier 
2 butter knives 
1 sharp knive{swis army knife} 
Silicone adhesive 

First I started out by removing my headlight and bringing it into my room. Then I removed the HID ballast and all the bulbs{actually I left my HID in}. Next I grabbed my hair drier and began heating up the lower right corner of the headlight. Once the glue got good and hot I grabed my knive and started pushing through the outside of the headlight capsule while constantly heating up the area I was working on with my hair drier. I worked it through a litte bit at a time. Once I made about 7 inches of progress I put my butter knive into the center of the area I cut through, doing this allowed the glue to not come back in contact and re-harden. Then with my knife I started cutting through the other side{oppisite direction from where I started}, then after doing another 8 inches of cutting I shoved another butter knive into the parameter of the headlight. From there I just continued cutting and shortly after the headlight was comming apart, I now used my butter knives as wedges and slowly{gentley too} seperated the headlight. Once the headlight was completly opened I used another butter knive to pop out the little orange refector, it just popped right out. After that I looked everything over to make sure I did not leave any stains or fingerprints inside the headlight. 

Now it was time to put the headlight back together. I just re-heated the glue a little bit at a time and pushed the headlight back together. 

Warning: This procedure is very dangerous, you can very easaly screw up and crack your headlight housing. The key to doing this is taking your time and looking everything over twice before doing it. If you break your headlights, don't blame me.

Also, I examined the tail lights on your altima's and just like our headlights your orange tail light reflector will pop right out.

OR
Click here and follow the instructions.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*thanx*

hey thanx man but i dont think ima be doin this soon cuz it looks sooo difficult!! shit i thought it was easier than that!!! but hey thanx anyways!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:loser:


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*man...*



Coco said:


> :loser:


u dont understand why i cant do it ****** dont call me a loser i wish i could do it but it is because of some family problems i cant.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Calm down, buddy. The smilie is a joke.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

someone's sensitive


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

makaveli22 said:


> someone's sensitive




go to ebay..they got the whole headlight replacement that are cleared out for like $190 for the set.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*o*



Coco said:


> Calm down, buddy. The smilie is a joke.


 my bad i guess i take shit to da heart too much huh!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

You can buy cleared headlights here

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/euchhene1.html


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*yea*



**my'02altima** said:


> You can buy cleared headlights here
> 
> http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/euchhene1.html


 yea ive been there but u forgot to read this: PLEASE NOTE: DOES NOT FIT ANY FACTORY-HID EQUIPPED ALTIMAS. and guess what: i dont know what that means!!  so i dont think it fits on mine!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you have HID's on your Altima? HID lights are those really bright factory lights that are blue/white colored, not the yellowish type lights. If you don't have HID's then the cleared headlights would fit your car.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

If you had HID's I don't think you would have switched them for blue PIAA's


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*yea*



**my'02altima** said:


> If you had HID's I don't think you would have switched them for blue PIAA's


yea u right then i can probably buy them thanx guys this website is good! :cheers: o one other thing yall can check out my webpage if u want the website is http://www.cardomain.com/id/altima04 just in case! so u can tell me wat u think!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

damn does anyone know if i have to take the whole headlight out to get rid of condensation?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> damn does anyone know if i have to take the whole headlight out to get rid of condensation?



IF YOU TAKE OUT THE OLD HEADLIGHTS and replace em with AFTERMARKET ones, you will have TONS of sealing problems. Took my old tail lights out of my last car which was a 93 altima, and replaced those with the clear AFTERMARKET lights. They were for my car and yr but had a leaky trunk after. Once the FACTORY tails was removed, the AFTERMARKET peice caused all sorts of problems. THey claim to be same as FACTORY part, however SPECS ARENT EXACT, so remember that when you take out the headlights to replace with the NON FACTORY ones. I don't care how they stress that they are made for altima. The CUT IS DIFF.
p.s i got the same piaa lights and see the blue PERFECTLY, only time I see VISABLE orange is when I use the turn signal and you have to really look to see it reflecting off of signs.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

sorry didnt mention problems, All minor but a pain in the ass just to rid the stupid orange marker. Condensation a MUST . When it rained the water got in and shorted my bulbs ALL the time, TRIED AND TRIED to seal it, re-seal it, re- test it with water, NOTHING worked. Why alter your car to look better if it is going to cause more trouble and money in maintaining that look?
Feel me?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*...*

damn man shit so wat do i do i mean is it normal to get condensation on a brand new two month old car?? jeez i was gonna replace them wit some clear corners but now yall making me change my mind shit wat do i do now? o so bout those piaas i mean from far away in the day time i can barely make out the blue but in the night time they still orange!! i mean my cuzin has an accord and you can definitely see the blue bulbs on there it looks hot i want that to notice on mine but if u look at them they look stock man ima take a pic and post it tom so yall can see! oh hey thanx for the advice both of yall!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

look here is a pic of the headlight from the side the only one i got now ill put more tom. see u can barely see the blue b\c of the orange shit man how da fuck u put a pic here!! damn it!


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> look here is a pic of the headlight from the side the only one i got now ill put more tom. see u can barely see the blue b\c of the orange shit man how da fuck u put a pic here!! damn it!




hey boo...i got them same lights and same orange and mad people be flashin me cuz they think i got my high beams on...plus mad people see the blue...shit i see the blue in the daytime...and at night...specially on signs an shit...but look it right..ya cous got tha blue effect but you...you got a car that is faster than a stock honda accord....4 cyclinder...yi mean...so soup ya shit up so u can show up his car....bump the lights


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

yea i guess u right!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> hey boo...i got them same lights and same orange and mad people be flashin me cuz they think i got my high beams on...plus mad people see the blue...shit i see the blue in the daytime...and at night...specially on signs an shit...but look it right..ya cous got tha blue effect but you...you got a car that is faster than a stock honda accord....4 cyclinder...yi mean...so soup ya shit up so u can show up his car....bump the lights


 u a girl?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> u a girl?



yes sweetie


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> yes sweetie


snap a girl wit an altima! whoo


----------

